# New member, New build



## B-THRASH (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi all, I had reviewed this forum since January, looking for tips, as I started to build my new smoker/cooker. Thanks for all the info I came across and my new build was a success, with a first turkey cook last week! To start, I wanted to buy a "smoker-cooker" with rotisserie and infrared rotisserie burners, for which I could not find any whatsoever. The premise was to be able to smoke & cook two or more 25 lb. turkeys for family's T'giving, in a similar fashion to ones done on my MHP grill that has a rotisserie burner BUT cooks just one turkey at a time. So I decided I would build one, but how? I took a few weeks designing & figuring on CAD, once I had a general approach to fine tune, I started searching for a large gas or air tank, found a 130 gallon air receiver on CraigsList (with a 1/4" thick steel shell from 1951), then installed a hoist to handle it, bought a HF Titanium MIG170 and started to learn how to weld, from scratch. Polished the design in scale then started putting it together. Designed it to do up to five 25 lb. turkeys, added racks, ignitors and some design accents. Chopped down a jon boat trailer and got started, lots of things to engineer, and took me 8 relaxed months all by myself to finish. The photos show the original tank and the finished one. In hindsight I may have gone with a firebox & not propane (except IR burners), but so far so good. My signature states the basics. PM me if you'd like any details on the build


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 15, 2019)

Job well done...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 15, 2019)

Heck yea.  VERY nice!  On a side note, Ya'll gave Bama everything they wanted, until..well, Bama went Bama.  That was a fun game to watch.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 15, 2019)

This looks like an awesome job. Very nice!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brass Man (Sep 15, 2019)

WOW!!!!!!!!

That is a serious piece of craftmanship!! I'm impressed.

Enjoy that bad boy.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 15, 2019)

Great build.  I'm truly impressed.


----------



## B-THRASH (Sep 16, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Heck yea.  VERY nice!  On a side note, Ya'll gave Bama everything they wanted, until..well, Bama went Bama.  That was a fun game to watch.


Thanks, and yeah, we're used to coming up short, BUT if just 4 plays had gone the other way it could have been an upset, oh well.


----------



## PrairieGeek (Sep 19, 2019)

Wow. Those pics are like rags to riches. Beautiful build


----------



## Dollfly (Sep 21, 2019)

Good job on the smoker, really nice.


----------

